# Walt Clyde Frazier 4 factors on the 2012-13 season



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*There's a question after u read the article ....*


> On Wednesday, ESPNNewYork.com caught up with Knicks legend and MSG analyst Walt Frazier at NYC's Pier 78, where his likeness was unveiled on a double-decker sightseeing bus. Gray Line New York was celebrating Frazier's induction into its "Ride of Fame" campaign, which honors exemplary New Yorkers.
> 
> *Through their conversation, Clyde revealed four main keys to the Knicks season, which are:*
> 
> ...


Within Walt Frazier's 4 keys to the season, what Knicks player is he "indirectly" mentioning have to change his performance for the Knicks to have a successful season? 

Your opinion is needed....


----------

